# MOT The saga begins...



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Friday dawns a bit icy but what the heck it's MOT day!

Having had the local HGV fitters check her over and replace part of the exhaust we head off for the MOT full of confidence!

We arrive in good time only to find that we can't get into the bay. The door is too low by 2" :roll: B*ll*cks!

So plan B. Phone round until we can find someone who can do an MOT _and_ who has a door high enough.

So off we trundle through road works, and general Friday afternoon traffic and arrive, amazingly, on time. We drive straight into the bay. Things are looking up.

After the usual preliminaries the test starts...

Front left brake... OK
Front right brake... OK
Rear left brake... OK
Rear right brake... Warning light appears on the dash Not OK! 8O

A quick hunt under the vehicle and...

A brake pipe has burst! :evil: 8O  

So can you fix it?

"Well yes, it's easy to get at and replace and no! Yours is 1/4" pipe and we only have 3/8"" :roll:

So the rest of the MOT proceeds and everything else passes [snoopy dance].

So I'm now waiting for the 1/4" pipe to arrive!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Shame JQL 

mine is in Jan... getting scared already

Could you have let all the tyres down in the first garage ?

:twisted:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

johng1974 said:


> Shame JQL
> 
> mine is in Jan... getting scared already
> 
> ...


Thought of that but the mechanic decided that we needed more room than that would give us...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

So was the dash light saying low fluid (caused my leakage) or was it a low pressure light?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got the bad brakes warning 8O which meant we had to go search for the problem.


----------

